# Apple TV 4



## yankeeclipper74 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm planning on buying one this Christmas. They come with 32 or 64gbyte. I figure more is better but can anyone explain why the difference? I plan to only watch movies. No downloading music or game playing. Thanks & Merry Christmas


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You only need the 32 if that is all you plan to do. You need more GB to store more applications... such as GAMES. 

Media content is streamed to the device on only uses a small amount of Local storage.

I have 2 of the 32GB model and use them for the same things you plan to...


----------

